# Coffee stuck on the group head after brewing



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

I just started to use my gaggia classic and I have a first issue.

After brewing a shot the coffee get stuck on the group head. That means that when I unlock the portafilter I am left with an empty basked and all the coffee is attached on the group head.

I just started so I am still using the plastic tamper and I still have to buy a grinder (thinking about an Iberital MC2) so I am using ground coffee (lavazza rossa).

What can be the reason for that?

Thanks!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Either your ground coffee are too much that its surface touches the shower screen, this could be due to water surface tension (Nature). Or you didn't tamp hard enough.

Just be sure that your ground coffee should be too much. When you remove the puck, you should see a small screw hole slightly indented into your coffee puck. That's to make sure you have the correct amount of coffee ground.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As has been said you may be overfilling the basket. The plastic tamper does not fit the basket, to help overcome this you can tamp N S E W (points of the compass) this will help to ensure that all the coffee is well compacted and keep it in the PF.

Grinder and Tamper to top of list!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the above ^^^^ it might be worth adding some EBay digital scales too.


----------



## mambro (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'll probably tend to overfill the basked. In fact with the first shots I had problems locking the portafilter. I guess it should close smothly without forcing it if the amount of coffee is correct.


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup, you got it @mambro. Just barely touching the coffee puck with the shower screen. =)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You have to allow for the dry grinds to accept a small amount of water and swell accordingly, the puck come out only semi-dry so space is needed for this expansion.

Ian


----------



## mcbean (Jan 23, 2014)

I had been having the same problem of not being able to lock the portafilter sometimes and presumed it was because I was overfilling the basket. Glad it's human error and not something wrong with the machine!


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

had the same when i was overfilling baskets. bought some scales from amazon and measure in 18g and havent had the problem since, just need to add a few more seconds to my pull now. either tend to get about 20 seconds, or tamp harder and takes about 35!


----------

